# Holly Jolly Christmas Fatties w Jingle Kielbasas



## wntrlnd (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas, Forum Friends!

I fired up the smoker to do a couple fatties for the family Christmas Party at my brother in law's house.  I think he's doing ribs.

I'm burning lump mesquite charcoal for heat, and almond wood for smoke.  Here's a firebox shot:








Here are the fatty fixin's.  The usual suspects: sausage from my local butcher shop, some Jimmy Dean Hot, baked potato, roasted red peppers, ricotta and mozzarella cheeses, and smoked onions







Didn't get a shot of the kielbasas before I put them on to smoke, but here they are after a couple hours of the thin blue.  There's a regular and a beef keilbasa, take your pick:







Did I weave?  Indeed I did!







I think there are some scenes missing.

Anyway, here are the fatties in the smoker.  Notice the catastrophic O ring failure on the right side fatty.  Oh the humanity! 







Hope you enjoyed the little Christmas Fatty View!

Thanks for looking in!


----------



## meateater (Dec 25, 2010)

Nice fatties.


----------



## wntrlnd (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks,* meateater!*
 


meateater said:


> Nice fatties.


----------



## arnie (Dec 25, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Dec 25, 2010)

Sorry about the blowout, but it wouldn't keep me from eating it, and those kielbasas look way too yummy!!   Have a fun day with your family!


----------



## wntrlnd (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks, *Arnie!*


Arnie said:


> Nice!







TheBarbeQueen said:


> Sorry about the blowout, but it wouldn't keep me from eating it, and those kielbasas look way too yummy!!   Have a fun day with your family!


Thanks,* BarbeQueen!*   It was a great party.  Everyone loved the fatty, and no one noticed the blowout.  Most people at the party had never tried (or even seen) a fatty, so I was happy to be able to spread the gospel of stuffed pork goodness.


----------

